# asphyxia 1.3



## mitch1938

hi all

anyone know how to get a serial number for asphyxia 1.3

yours aye


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

I am sorry forum rules prohibit us from helping you with hacking programs.

Please review our rules:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

This post is closed.

BG


----------

